# This is a test



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Great pictures


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Missyleigh.


----------



## khobbs3838 (Jul 29, 2016)

You got two foxes and a black bear


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

fox, black bear, fox


----------



## Jdandywv (Oct 5, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Bowhunter556 (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks like a good spot to predator call. Love trail cam pics.


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

looks like some traffic along a popular game trail.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

Whats the test for ??? and did we pass ???


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Awesome pics


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice neighborhood to sit over. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the ATF.


----------



## jfixin (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice pics!


----------



## Nick portune (Dec 21, 2021)

love the fox!


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Verminaters1967 said:


> Whats the test for ??? and did we pass ???


OP doesn’t get to just join and administer a test on ranking members. It’s radio silence from me until he addresses the forum with the proper degree of respect and reverence


----------



## HairyAmerican (Oct 21, 2021)

Really nice photos. What Trail cam do you use?


----------



## Silentturtle (Dec 26, 2021)

Those are good pictures


----------



## DGotto5 (Nov 2, 2021)

Awesome pics!


----------



## mikelavoie51 (Dec 30, 2021)

Nice photos.


----------



## aj25nole (May 19, 2020)

Nice photos.


----------



## Josh W.. (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice Spot!!


----------



## rspeaks (12 mo ago)

Great pics, the fox on the log is especially cool


----------



## Profilept (7 mo ago)

That looks like a good size bear!


----------

